

Ask HN: Anyone know how to un-hijack my friend's Clickpass account? - MicahWedemeyer

A friend and I both use Clickpass to access HN.  She uses her Facebook account, and I use my OpenID.  I logged in from her computer the other day using my OpenID, and now she is completely unable to log in to HN with Clickpass.  It always takes her to my OpenID provider.<p>We've tried clearing cache, deleting cookies, even using another browser, and it always directs her back to my OpenID provider.<p>Anyone have any ideas?  Clickpass sure is user friendly...until you need to change something!
======
apgwoz
I would think the place to ask would be their contact form:
<http://www.clickpass.com/docs/contact>

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Thanks! Believe it or not, I did try to find a "contact us" link on their site
and was stymied. I guess I didn't think to look in the About Us section.

------
immad
Hi MicahWedemeyer, Sorry for the trouble. I will be in touch via email to help
fix this.

Thanks, Immad (Clickpass co-founder)

